
Survey: Average gamer is 35, fat and depressed - Games - msnbc.com - javery
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32463904/ns/technology_and_science-games/
======
jsz0
"the study helps illuminate the health consequences of video-game playing"

No, not really. It shows overweight depressed men like video games a lot.
Perhaps some of them were overweight and depressed when they started playing
video games. It's almost certain that, in the absence of video games, they
wouldn't suddenly decide to change their lifestyles. They'd probably just
watch TV instead. Seems like another one of these "being a mediocre artist
will turn you into Hitler" type of studies. (and I'm not even a video game
player. I think they're boring and a waste of time.)

